# [Off-the-wall] Avis d'un debianiste sur Gentoo

## razer

Bonjour à tous,

Utilisateur de la debian depuis pas mal d'années, bricoleur à mes heures, je viens de passer quelques jours à découvrir votre monde Gentoo.

Je tenais à vous donner mon feedback après cette expérience.

Tout d'abord je décris mon install : tout compilé, à partir d'un stage1, gnome, xorg, et j'en passe. De longues heures à comprendre les rouages su système, à faire en sorte que tout fonctionne, à compiler, etc.

Le constat qui vous déplaira sans doute est que j'écris en ce moment ce message sur ma debian "unstable", et que la gentoo durement installée ne restera qu'un "mauvais" souvenir après un furieux cfdisk....

Je met mauvais entre guillemets car malgré le temps passé à m'arracher les cheveux (déjà que j'en ai plus bcp   :Crying or Very sad:  ), ce retour en arrière vers cette debian que j'aime tant, Gentoo m'a permis d'apprendre beaucoup de choses, j'appréhende maintenant différement ma debian (en fait je l'aime de plus en plus   :Smile:  ).

En effet compiler de grosses applis comme mozilla me fesait peur. J'ignorais en outre les principaux flags de gcc. J'ai appris beaucoup dans le domaine et dans d'autres grâce à Gentoo. J'ai aussi découvert le FS xfs qui semble très bien et qui sera bientôt à la base de ma debian.

J'en viens maintenant à la comparaison proprement dite. Je commence par les outils d'admin, de gestion des paquets, etc. Je connais bien mieux la debian que la Gentoo, mais je pense quand même ne pas me tromper en prétendant que cette dernière est très loin de la debian : les simples commandes adduser, chmod, etc, sur les 2 systèmes et les args qu'elles acceptent le démontrent facilement, quand à la gestion des paquets via apt comparé à emerge et gentoolkit c'est encore plus flagrant...

Ensuite ma principale motivation à essayer Gentoo était d'optimiser mon système : rapidité, temps de démarrage, etc. Avec le même noyau, les mêmes applis, chrono en main la gentoo laisse 20 secondes à ma debian au démarrage sur mon p4. Cela représente une augmentation de l'ordre de 40 %... Après des heures de compil, j'avoue être déçu...

Par contre mozilla compilé charge plus vite, c'est incontestable, mais rien ne m'empêche de réaliser cette compilation sur ma debian (maintenant je sais faire !)...

Voila, j'espère que je ne vexerais personne avec ce post, ce n'est pas mon intention, je voulais juste vous donner mon avis...

Je voudrais aussi remercier les gens de ce forum qui m'ont aidé lors de cette expérience, que je ne regrette absolument pas je le répète 

Longue vie à votre communauté.

----------

## bosozoku

Salut, pour le démarrage faut voir aussi quels sont les services lancés au démarrage...

Pour la comparaison apt - portage, tu es mal placé je pense car tu connais très bien apt (astuces etc...) et découvre portage, tu ne peux pas avoir un jugement neutre et c'est normal.

Tu as essayé et t'as pas aimé bah c'est pas grave  :Smile:  Moi perso j'ai jamais aimé debian, comme quoi ce n'est qu'une question de gouts.

edit : merci d'etre venu parler de ça ici sans lancer de gros troll (quoique ça risque de partir en ce petit dernier... :p)

----------

## alctraz

 *razer wrote:*   

> mais je pense quand même ne pas me tromper en prétendant que cette dernière est très loin de la debian : les simples commandes adduser, chmod, etc, sur les 2 systèmes et les args qu'elles acceptent le démontrent facilement, quand à la gestion des paquets via apt comparé à emerge et gentoolkit c'est encore plus flagrant...
> 
> 

 

le moins qu´on puisse dire c´est que ca manque d´arguments... tu pourrais eventuellement etre un peu plus explicite?

----------

## razer

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Salut, pour le démarrage faut voir aussi quels sont les services lancés au démarrage...

 

Ma debian charge en fait quelques services en plus, mais c'est quasiment identique. Pour exemple, à noyau équivalent (copier/coller du .config), la construction de l'arbre de dépendances des modules est environ 3x plus long sur Gentoo, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi. Il en est de même pour des services tels que xfs, alsa, ou cron.

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pour la comparaison apt - portage, tu es mal placé je pense car tu connais très bien apt (astuces etc...) et découvre portage, tu ne peux pas avoir un jugement neutre et c'est normal.

 

Je l'admet, tu as tout à fait raison... Cependant j'administre pas mal de serveurs, tous debian, je me trompe peut être en disant que je passerai bcp plus de temps avec un parc Gentoo, malgré tout je le pense.

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Tu as essayé et t'as pas aimé bah c'est pas grave  Moi perso j'ai jamais aimé debian, comme quoi ce n'est qu'une question de gouts.

 

Oui, mes propos restent un avis personnel, partial car j'ai l'habitude de la debian, moins de la gentoo...

J'ajouterais simplement que lors de ma première install debian, j'ai galéré grave (bcp plus que gentoo, j'avais moins de connaissances), mais j'ai malgré tout très vite trouvé cette distrib géniale par rapport aux redhat et slackware que je connaissais bien mieux à l'époque...

Enfin j'accepte ton opinion, comme toi la mienne, on est pas là pour se disputer !

 *Quote:*   

> edit : merci d'etre venu parler de ça ici sans lancer de gros troll (quoique ça risque de partir en ce petit dernier... :p)

 

C'était ma crainte en effet, mais si le monde tourne autour du cul, je crains que la communauté du libre est son équivalent avec le troll   :Laughing: 

----------

## razer

 *alctraz wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   mais je pense quand même ne pas me tromper en prétendant que cette dernière est très loin de la debian : les simples commandes adduser, chmod, etc, sur les 2 systèmes et les args qu'elles acceptent le démontrent facilement, quand à la gestion des paquets via apt comparé à emerge et gentoolkit c'est encore plus flagrant...
> 
>  
> 
> le moins qu´on puisse dire c´est que ca manque d´arguments... tu pourrais eventuellement etre un peu plus explicite?

 

Oui :

Adduser sous debian demande en une seule fois passwd, Noms et données utilisateur, et crée le répertoire home sans arguments supplémentaires

Chown sous debian accepte une forme "user.group" en argument, chose que je n'ai pas pu faire sous Gentoo sans une combinaison avec chgroup. 

Cà paraît être du détail, mais lorqu'on s'occupe de serveurs avec une centaine d'users répertoriés, cela a son importance

----------

## sireyessire

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'en viens maintenant à la comparaison proprement dite. Je commence par les outils d'admin, de gestion des paquets, etc. Je connais bien mieux la debian que la Gentoo, mais je pense quand même ne pas me tromper en prétendant que cette dernière est très loin de la debian : les simples commandes adduser, chmod, etc, sur les 2 systèmes et les args qu'elles acceptent le démontrent facilement, quand à la gestion des paquets via apt comparé à emerge et gentoolkit c'est encore plus flagrant...
> 
> Ensuite ma principale motivation à essayer Gentoo était d'optimiser mon système : rapidité, temps de démarrage, etc. Avec le même noyau, les mêmes applis, chrono en main la gentoo laisse 20 secondes à ma debian au démarrage sur mon p4. Cela représente une augmentation de l'ordre de 40 %... Après des heures de compil, j'avoue être déçu...
> ...

 

Oups, il est tôt ce matin (13h  :Laughing: )  j'avous n'avoir rien compris à ces 2 paragraphes.

adduser et chmod en quoi ils sont différents?

apt est un très bel outil mais je suis désolé de te le dire mais portage il met sa race à ton pauvre apt: comment tu fais pour avoir une debian stable avec des paquets en unstable et d'autre en testing sans passer 3 semaines à tout reconfigurer à chaque fois que tu installes un nouveau paquet?

ensuite qui est le plus rapide gentoo ou debian au boot? Pour faire un benchmark il faut que les 2 lancent les mêmes services sinon je peut dire aussi que windowd xp il boote super vite par rapport à un debian qui doit chargé 50 services et faire un fsck sur 85 partitions.

Bon, malgré tes précautions, mon trollomètre est monté jusqu'à 6 sur l'échelle du troll, mais a bien résisté ( je savais bien que c'était un bon achat ce modèle  :Laughing:  )

----------

## bosozoku

Pour le chown ça marche très bien avec user:group.

Pour le adduser, c'est normal c'est comme slack. adduser est un script bash qui utilise useradd mais qui fait pas mal de boulot à ta place en te facilitant la vie. Rien ne t'empeche de récupérer ce script.

Dans l'optique gentoo et sobriété, je trouve que c'est pas plus mal que de garder les commandes d'origines.

----------

## razer

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pour le chown ça marche très bien avec user:group.
> 
> Pour le adduser, c'est normal c'est comme slack. adduser est un script bash qui utilise useradd mais qui fait pas mal de boulot à ta place en te facilitant la vie. Rien ne t'empeche de récupérer ce script.
> 
> Dans l'optique gentoo et sobriété, je trouve que c'est pas plus mal que de garder les commandes d'origines.

 

+1

Magré tout globalement je reste pour l'instant sur mes positions

----------

## sireyessire

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui :
> 
> Adduser sous debian demande en une seule fois passwd, Noms et données utilisateur, et crée le répertoire home sans arguments supplémentaires
> ...

 

Pardon:

 *man adduser wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  useradd [-c comment] [-d home_dir]
> 
>                [-e expire_date] [-f inactive_time]
> ...

  il y a pas de problème

et 

```
chown root:portage /usr/portage/troll.ebuild
```

 ça marche super bien

Mais bon, il faut juste lire les man quoi  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## alctraz

le probleme c´est que c´est pas en installant gentoo, et en chipotant qq heure dessus qu´on decouvre l´incroyable potentiel de portage.

lis un peu la doc, tu veras que emerge a rien a envier a apt-get, bien au contraire

----------

## kernelsensei

as tu prelinke tes applis gentoo ?

(elles le sont par defaut sur debian)

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> ensuite qui est le plus rapide gentoo ou debian au boot? Pour faire un benchmark il faut que les 2 lancent les mêmes services sinon je peut dire aussi que windowd xp il boote super vite par rapport à un debian qui doit chargé 50 services et faire un fsck sur 85 partitions.

 

Je ne souhaite pas rentrer dans un troll, mais je pase pour donner une petite astuce:

dans /etc/conf.d/rc il y a une variable RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP qui par défaut est à "no", et bien si on la passe à "yes", les services démarrent en parallèle et c'est un peu plus rapide.

Sinon, pour moi ce n'est pas le temps de boot qui est le plus important. En me lèvant j'allume l'ordi puis je vais me raser, alors que ça mette 20 secondes en plus ou en moins je m'en fous  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

concernant adduser/useradd je vois ce qu'il veut dire !

sous debian, ce programme est en fait remplacer par app-admin/superadduser

----------

## alctraz

@razer: jetes un coup d´oeil a ca aussi, pour booster ta gentoo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231170

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   ensuite qui est le plus rapide gentoo ou debian au boot? Pour faire un benchmark il faut que les 2 lancent les mêmes services sinon je peut dire aussi que windowd xp il boote super vite par rapport à un debian qui doit chargé 50 services et faire un fsck sur 85 partitions. 
> 
> Je ne souhaite pas rentrer dans un troll, mais je pase pour donner une petite astuce:
> 
> dans /etc/conf.d/rc il y a une variable RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP qui par défaut est à "no", et bien si on la passe à "yes", les services démarrent en parallèle et c'est un peu plus rapide.
> ...

 

Je suis par ailleurs bien d'accord avec toi scout, mais quand tu es pas rasé, ç veut dire quoi? tu as pas éteint ton ordi, c'est ça  :Mr. Green:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

razer -> de toutes façons on ne te fera pas changer d'avis mais tu vois que tous les arguments en faveur de ta debian ont trouvé leur contre arguments ici  :Smile: 

C'est donc une question d'habitude du système.

----------

## kernelsensei

je rajouterai que gentoo n'est pas optimisee par defaut, mais optimisable, et apres il faut savoir le faire !

t'as utilise quoi commes CFLAGS pour ta compil ?

t'as quoi comme CPU / Memoire cache L1 et L2 ?

----------

## nuts

le seul gros defaut que je connais de portage par rapport a l apt. c est les dependance inverse.

et de facon globale, apt, perd beaucoup de sa valeur, prend une mandrake, configure ton urpmi et voila t 'as pratiquement son equivalent.

autre defaut cette fois ou debian perd 1 point face a la gentoo, c est au niveau de ce qui est stable et instable. sur la gentoo avec portage, de nombreux paquet tres recent sont stable tandis qu ils sont instable sur la debian et donc faut attendsre longtemps generalement sur cette distrib avant que ca passe stable. donc debian, faut etre tout le temps en unstable.

autre point negatif, est l install de debian, on la dit super propre, moi j ai trouver ca super crade, rien n est explicite, on te demande de charger des modules sans connaitre lesquels sont pour ton materiel etc... bref j ai deja reussi a l installer et je sais pas comment j ai pu y arriver. c est pas clair en gros et c est un gros negatif donc.

<troll>

-les debianiste ou la debian sont sour ce de troll  :Very Happy: 

-installation de doom3 sous debian: telecharger domm3 et installer.

 sous gentoo: 

```
emerge doom3
```

;

gentoo 1 - debian 0

</troll>

----------

## erwan

Bonjour !

En fait je pense que beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Gentoo viennent de Debian, comme moi.

 *razer wrote:*   

> Ensuite ma principale motivation à essayer Gentoo était d'optimiser mon système : rapidité, temps de démarrage, etc. Avec le même noyau, les mêmes applis, chrono en main la gentoo laisse 20 secondes à ma debian au démarrage sur mon p4. Cela représente une augmentation de l'ordre de 40 %... Après des heures de compil, j'avoue être déçu...
> 
> Par contre mozilla compilé charge plus vite, c'est incontestable, mais rien ne m'empêche de réaliser cette compilation sur ma debian (maintenant je sais faire !)...
> 
> 

 

Les perfs ne sont pas le principal interet de Gentoo, pour ma part je m'en fout un peu. De toutes facons ca reste les memes applis, donc oui tu peux aussi optimiser ta Debian en recompilant tes applis.

Ce qui me fait aimer ma Gentoo:

- On peut melanger des paquets stables et instables facilement

- Les "USE" permettent de personaliser les compilations automatiquement (par exemple: je met "gnome gtk2 gtk -arts -kde" et les softs se compilent avec le support Gnome mais pas kde ; utile pour eviter les dependances agacantes. De la meme facon je met "unicode cjk" et plus de probleme pour le japonais.)

- Ont peut desinstaller un soft sans tout casser. Par exemple je peux supprimer gtk pour le remettre, mon systeme ne me demande pas de supprimer tout Gnome. Si un soft ne marche plus et que je ne sais pas ce que j'ai pu virer dont il avait besoin, je le re-emerge et les dependances sont installees. C'etait pratique pour la migration vers XOrg  :Smile: 

- L'administration est simple et propre. Par exemple pour gerer les services au demarrage (rc-update) c'est un vrai bonheur.

- La doc est excellente, et le forum aussi. Pas un probleme ne reste sans solution.

Ensuite le probleme du temps de compilation est un faux probleme, puisque ca tourne en tache de fond et c'est fini bien avant que le paquet Debian ne soit pret. Il n'y a que lors de l'installation de la machine (une fois dans la vie de la dite machine) qu'il faut attendre au moins une dizaine d'heures pour avoir un systeme avec xfree, gnome, mozilla et toute la clique, mais c'est pas la mort.

J'utilise toujours Debian pour les serveurs publique, car une debian stable avec les mises a jour de securite, c'est ce que je connais de plus securise. Mais pour un desktop, rien de vaut une bonne Gentoo ! Enfin tu fais comme tu veux, Linux c'est la diversite  :Wink: 

----------

## moon69

je suis entirement daccord avec erwan

vennant aussi du monde debian, j'aodre la deb et aussi la gentoo

j'ai fait les memes choix que ervan, pour les serveurs et les desktop!

mais je reconnais que gentoo a un sacrer avantages, pour la gestion des ebuilds, malgrer des outils assez rudimentaire en comparaison a apt-get et consors

j'utilise gentoo, pour le "tuning" et ca arrache!!  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> je suis entirement daccord avec erwan
> 
> vennant aussi du monde debian, j'aodre la deb et aussi la gentoo
> 
> j'ai fait les memes choix que ervan, pour les serveurs et les desktop!
> ...

 

"outils assez rudimentaires" ? Portage ne me parait pas si rudimentaire que ça...

----------

## moon69

 *Quote:*   

> "outils assez rudimentaires" ? Portage ne me parait pas si rudimentaire que ça...

 

lit jusqu'a la fin de la phrase!  :Smile: 

 ... par apport a apt-get et la richesse de ces fontions, qu'emerge n'as pas. mais j'aime bien emerge pour ca simpliciter redoutable! 

c'est mieux comme ca ?  :Wink: 

+1 gentoo  et  +1 debian

ce sont les 2 distrib que je prefere, chacune repond a des attentes differentes

----------

## bosozoku

Attention je ne veux pas partir en troll ! 

Bah je ne trouve pas que apt-get soit si fourni que ça en fonctions... Remarque, je connais beaucoup mieux gentoo que debian, des petits arguments plz ?

----------

## nuts

on peut partir sur un petit comparatif.

qu'est ce que portage sait faire par rapport a qu'est ce que apt-get sait pas faire et inversement.

----------

## bosozoku

Chercher dans la description des paquets. Mixer des paquets stables, instables d'une facilité déconcertante  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *razer wrote:*   

> Chown sous debian accepte une forme "user.group" en argument, chose que je n'ai pas pu faire sous Gentoo sans une combinaison avec chgroup.

 

Marrant ça : j'ai justement reporté un bug à ce sujet récemment. Il se trouve que la Debian, sur ce point, n'est pas en accord avec la norme posix. En effet, le séparateur '.' n'est pas admissible dans ce contexte, sinon, comment changer les droits sur un répertoire utilisateur dont le login comporte un '.' ?

exemple : on veut créer le home de l'utilisateur jean.dupond (pardon pour lui  :Laughing: ) quelque part. on crée le répertoire :

```
mkdir jean.dupont
```

et ensuite... on affecte les droits :

```
chown jean.dupont.jean.dupont jean.dupont
```

Et là : chown perd les pédales, à cause de son premier argument. La syntaxe posix (la seule correcte) est la suivante :

```
chown jean.dupont[color=red]:[/color]jean.dupont jean.dupont
```

Je n'ai rien contre Debian, car je l'utilise sur un de mes serveurs. Mais il faut regarder les choses en face : sur ce serveur, ultra-classique (web / ftp / mail), on pose la Debian et ça marche direct. Dans ce cas, c'est extrêmement satisfaisant, et je n'ai pas l'intention de changer.

Mais sitôt que l'on a besoin d'adaptations particulières, ou de customiser un tant soit peu le système (ne serait-ce que d'avoir des paquets récents pour tout ce qui concerne le système graphique !), Gentoo reste incomparable (les backports sont une piètre solution, car extrêmement lourde).

En revanche, il est dit plus haut quelque chose de très vrai, et que je ne m'explique pas : Debian donne une réelle impression de vitesse, par rapport à la Gentoo. Je dis bien impression, car cela n'est pas vrai pour tout le système. Mais quand même, cela me laisse perplexe.

Pour moi, Gentoo présente d'énormes avantages, et pour le moment Debian ne m'apparait pas comme une alternative crédible pour tout ce qui est poste de travail, car elle demande... vraiment trop de travail justement  :Wink:  !

un dernier exemple pour la route : pas plus tard que cette semaine, je travaillais sur la contruction d'une distrib linux que je pourrais cloner sur plusieurs architectures sans me prendre le chou (9 salles de travaux pratiques, comptant pas moins de... 7 architectures différentes). J'ai commencé sur une Debian, car je manquais de temps. J'ai installé le système, suis passé en unstable, recompilé le noyau, pas de souci. En revanche, lorsque j'ai voulu nettoyer le système (ie : virer exim cron, et at, totalement inutiles pour la partie poste de travail étudiant) : le système me l'a autorisé, puis n'a plus souhaité rebooter  :Laughing:  ! Il a fallu que je reboot sur une... gentoo pour réparer ma debian (le rescue du cd ne fonctionnait pas non plus).

J'ai lâché prise, en me disant que si ma gentoo était opérationnele pour vendredi soir, je la laisserais tout compiler pendant le week-end  :Arrow:  aucun souci, à l'heure où j'écris mon système est pleinement opérationnel, avec uniquement ce que je voulais y mettre. Demain lundi je commence mes clonages ^^.

Voilà, indépendamment des querelles stériles de clocher, une expérience concrète.

Amicalement.

PS : Tout ça me laisse à penser une chose : nous avons tous fait un gros effort, à un moment ou un autre, pour passer de Windows / MacOS à Linux. Et il est extrêmement bizarre qu'on ait autant de mal à switcher de distrib, non ? Moi y compris, car c'est surtout par manque de temps que j'ai renoncé à corriger le problème sur la debian.

----------

## scout

 *nuts wrote:*   

> on peut partir sur un petit comparatif.
> 
> qu'est ce que portage sait faire par rapport a qu'est ce que apt-get sait pas faire et inversement.

 

Quelques éléments de réponse par guilc ici: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1377409#1377409

----------

## toufou

hugh

à moi, à moi

"pas beau...jeu troll" (les rolistes reconnaitront)

perso j'ai très longtemps utilisé mandrake, testé debian et puis gentoo

pour mon portable, un vieux pIII 600 avec 196 MO, rien à dire, gentoo est parfait.

je passe sur l'installation et la configuration qui sont très longues et complexes mais heureusemnt le forum est là. D'un autre côté, j'avais jamais réussi à y installer une debian dessus. Mandrake s'installait comme un charme mais, j'utilisais deux fois plus de mémoire une fois gome lancé. Et je parle pas de la réactivité de la bête. POur m'amuser j'ai compilé blender sur la machine, avec sa carte graphique 8MO et je peux faire un rendu sans trop de difficulté !! incroyable.

Sur le poste fixe (athlon barton 2500,  512MO), je serais plus partagé. Bon, j'en suis encore à la phase d'installation et justement, même si les gains en terme de réactivité seront vraissemblablement aussi importants, leut importance est bien moindre. Il va m'en falloir du temps et des efforts pour faire fonctionner ce que je veux. Dans ce cas là, ce qui m'a tenté, c'est la gestion des logiiels moi qui mettais régulièrement ma mandrake à genoux en installant tous les trucs en dev imaginables. J'y avais testé une debian que je situerais entre les deux. Plus facile à installer (et surtout moins long) que gentoo, plus aisement configurable mais loin de la convivialité de mandrake, bref pour moi aucun intérêt. 

Enfin, en travaillant dans l'informatique en tant qu'assembleur, j'ai installé des dizaines de fois des distributoions sur des machines neuves et rien ne vaut une mandrake. Quasiment tout est reconnu (à l'époque des premiers athlon64 et du sata, win XP refusait de s'installer) et l'installation, drivers compris est plus rapide que celle de winxp. Bref, du bonheur dans ce cadre là.

En conclusion, les trois sont parfaitement adaptées à leur cibles

la mandrake pour une utilisation "grand public"

la debian pour ceux ui veulent surtout défendre une idéologie et qui n'ont pas peur de mettre les mains dans le cambouis

la gentoo pour ceux qui veulent des performances et qui veulent mettre les mains dans le cambouis.

si ça c'est pas consensuel   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Une conclusion à tout çà :

J'avais peur que mon post parte en troll, au vu du nombre de réponses en 24H on pourrait l'imaginer, malgré tout les réponses formulées sont objectives (certainement plus que mon premier post).

La fameuse conclusion est que notre monde du LL nous propose aujourd'hui de très bons produits, ayant chacun leurs avantages et inconvénients, et surtout dont l'intérêt dépend de l'usage que l'on souhaite en faire...

Parmi ces produits, 3 en particulier : debian, gentoo et mandrake.

Je n'ai pas encore supprimé mon install gentoo, je compte y revenir et découvrir ses capacités que je sous-estime par ignorance...

Il en demeure que la debian est plus simple en exploitation. Pour ce qui est de faire cohabiter du stable et de l'unstable, il faut quand même préciser que :

Il existe une branche intermédiaire nommée "testing"

Certes ce n'est pas forcément évident, mais avec un peu de temps on arrive à faire cohabiter 2 branches, c'est le cas sur certains serveurs que j'administre (stable + testing)

Pour terminer la Gentoo est sans aucun doute une très bonne distrib, pour celui qui a le temps d'apprendre à s'en servir.

----------

## bosozoku

Bon je parait ridicule par rapport aux posts au dessus mais je vais juste dire :

"Bah oui c'est un investissement, comme il en faut partout !"

 :Cool: 

----------

## etan

j'utilise moi aussi les deux, depuis peu, mais bon gentoo pour moi c'est un investissement en temps que je ne pouvais me permettre sur mon ordi de travail, j'ai donc mis une debian, j'ai d'ailleurs galéré pour des betises commes trouver le fichier de configuration de grub : /boot/grub/menu.lst :/

Et j'ai gardé ma gentoo pour mon pc à la maison, où là le temps n'est plus tellement un problème.

La compilation a un énorme avantage d'avoir un système propre et avec des fichiers de confs standard, mais le temps de compilation est vraiment un problème :/ pour mes pauvres pc. =)

----------

## bosozoku

Oui je suis tout à fait d'accord. J'ai testé pas mal de distrib (debian, slack, redhat, mandrake) et seule la gentoo me donne cette impression de propreté ! 

Les slackwaristes et debianistes vont me dire : mais nous aussi on installe que ce que l'on veut ! 

Peut etre mais il n'ya que sous gentoo ou tu installe pratiquement tout individuellement (mise à part le bootstrap et le system).

Je n'ai jamais eu une distribution qui m'a offert une telle propreté dans les fichiers de configuration et dans l'organisation des paquets. Aucun paquet superflu, uniquement ce que j'ai besoin.

----------

## ponceto

Bonjour à tous,

voila pas mal de tps que je navigue sous UNIX et consorts (dont Linux et *BSD bien sûr), et force est de constater que la gentoo est sans aucun doute la distrib qui m'a donné le plus de plaisirs. J'ai été utilisateur debian (naguerre, avant la guerre), mais lorsque je suis passé à la gentoo, j'était quasiment en passe de me faire une ditrib LFS (Linux From Scratch, pour les novices), car je ne trouvai aucune distribution qui me permettait de regler les dependances aussi finement. Par exemple, mon système es basé sur le bureau GNOME, et aucune dépendance directe de KDE ou autre ne vient gâcher l'homogeneité de mon système. L'administration du système  est triviale:

```
emerge sync

emerge [ --pretend ] --update --deep world
```

Comment faire plus simple ?

La débian possède sans aucun doute un systeme de package performant, ne serait-ce que pour la gestion des deps inverses, mais une appli compilée avec des deps qui vous sont inutiles seront quand-même installées ... sous gentoo, la variable USE vient à notre secours ...

----------

## Trevoke

J'entends enormement parler de Debian. Je suis un utilisateur newbie de Gentoo (a peine un mois), et j'ai fait l'emigration quasiment a froid de WinXP a Gentoo (j'avais essaye Red Hat pendant peut-etre une journee et j'avais une partition Mandrake que j'evitais comme la peste).

Un jour un pote m'a dit "compile ton propre kernel, tu vas voir ca fait super plaisir, essaye Gentoo" (en gros). Alors j'ai essaye y a un mois. J'ai telecharge 2004.2, j'ai fait une install (stage3, problemes d'internet), j'en ai refait une, puis refait une, puis je l'ai installe sur deux machines au boulot.

Ah oui, j'ai fait joujou avec pendant 3-4 jours certainement (ca inclut telechargement + compilation). Ca c'est certainement vrai, et je suis quasiment sur que Debian est plus "facile" a installer que Gentoo. Bref - j'adore Gentoo et pour l'instant je me dis que j'y resterai, parce que j'adore le forum! (bon, et la distro est bien sympa aussi lol)

Tout d'abord, en reponse au tout premier poste : useradd en effet ne te cree pas par defaut le /home/userdir et ne te demande pas le password...

La fierte de Gentoo est l'offre du choix : et si tu ne veux pas mettre de password? Et si tu ne veux pas de ~/ pour l'utilisateur?

Certainement, cela peut devenir ennuyeux, mais apres tout, libre a toi, comme il t'a ete dit, de recuperer d'autres scripts  :Smile: 

J'ai bien envie d'essayer Debian un jour, mais pour etre honnete il me faut un ordinateur de libre et que je sois dessus pendant 2 semaines pour comprendre un peu le principe.

Je dois avouer cependant que Gentoo m'a appris a aimer la ligne de commande (qui a dit "faire l'amour a" ?) et je ne suis pas pret de m'en eloigner...

----------

## Mac Cloud

Houla ce topic dégage une forte odeur de troll tout de même.

Perso j'utilise Debian (serveurs) et Gentoo (mon PC) au boulot et à la maison et le seul avantage que je trouve à Debian c'est qu'il est plus facile de tenir à jour un ensemble de serveurs identiques (je parle des logiciels installés) sur Debian, mais sinon pour tout le reste...

Pour avoir essayer un peu tout ce qui se fait comme distros (RH, Mamdraque, Debian, Yoper (si, si ,'c'est pas si mal),Gentoo,...) je me permet d'affirmer 3 choses sur gentoo :

1) c'est la distro qui apprend le plus a l'utilisateur

2) portage est sans doute le plus puissant des gestionnaires de packets

3) une fois bien optimisée (CFLAGS,USE,hdparm, prelink,...) la Gentoo est l'un des OS les plus rapides existant (laissant winwin loin derriere ...)

Pour finir,en effet; c'est pas tjs evident de tout faire sur Gentoo mais que les gens qui utilisent Debian de facon intessive osent affirmer qu'il est facile de faire un backport ???

----------

## lmarcini

Avant de connaître et d'utiliser Gentoo, j'étais un utilisateur de Debian dont j'étais très content. Mais je suis encore plus content de ma Gentoo et de tout ce qui va avec    :Very Happy: 

Debian est la distrib qui m'a fait aborder Linux d'une façon intelligente, logique et pédagogique, ce qui n'était pas le cas des Suse, RedHat ou Mandrake (non pas que ces distros étaient mauvaises - je ne vais pas lancer de troll - mais plutôt que j'avais du mal à me faire à la "logique" RPM). De plus, elle m'a permis d'avoir un peu plus une démarche "logiciel libre". Et les outils dselect et apt-get sont de très bons outils...  En outre, les forums sont très actifs (malgré un intégrisme de certaines personnes qui heureusement ne sont pas représentatives de la population debianiste) et la doc abondante (mais trop dispersée).

Gentoo possède les mêmes qualités qui me faisaient apprécier la Debian (logique, pédagogie, outils de gestion des packages) et offre des choses sympathiques, à savoir :

- un look franchement sympa, une très bonne finition,

- des docs complètes, progressives et centralisées,

- des forums réactifs et sympas dans lesquels les noobs ne se font pas flammer lorsqu'ils posent des questions,

- la possibilité de mixer stable/testing,

- des ebuild up-to-date fonctionnelles,

- la puissance de USE,

- le fait que la distrib colle au matériel,

- une grande homogénéité. 

Concrètement, Gentoo me fait changer mes habitudes. Je suis passé sur mon micro principal d'un dual W2K/Debian unstable à une Gentoo. Mon épouse est passée d'un W2K à une Gentoo et ma passerelle va troquer son  SME Server pour ... une Gentoo (qui était dans ce cas précis en balance avec FreeBSD). 

En conclusion, merci Debian, merci Gentoo ! J'ai beaucoup appris avec la première, je continue à apprendre avec la seconde grâce aux acquis la première...

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tout d'abord, en reponse au tout premier poste : useradd en effet ne te cree pas par defaut le /home/userdir et ne te demande pas le password...
> 
> La fierte de Gentoo est l'offre du choix : et si tu ne veux pas mettre de password? Et si tu ne veux pas de ~/ pour l'utilisateur?
> ...

 

oui enfin il suffit juste de mettre les options -m et -p pas besoin d'aller chercher très loin

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

>  le seul avantage que je trouve à Debian c'est qu'il est plus facile de tenir à jour un ensemble de serveurs identiques

 

ouh là je vais peut-être te détruire tes illusions mais as-tu essayé de compiler tes paquets (concernant les serveurs) avec l'option -b (--buildpkg). Comme ça ensuite tu peux les filer directement aux autres serveurs et ils ont plus qu'à installer les binaires. En gros tu t'es crée ton propre binaire. Evidement il faut que les architectures soient compatibles et que tu choisisses des options de compilation qui vont bien partout.

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Mac Cloud wrote:*    le seul avantage que je trouve à Debian c'est qu'il est plus facile de tenir à jour un ensemble de serveurs identiques 
> 
> ouh là je vais peut-être te détruire tes illusions mais as-tu essayé de compiler tes paquets (concernant les serveurs) avec l'option -b (--buildpkg). Comme ça ensuite tu peux les filer directement aux autres serveurs et ils ont plus qu'à installer les binaires. En gros tu t'es crée ton propre binaire. Evidement il faut que les architectures soient compatibles et que tu choisisses des options de compilation qui vont bien partout.

 

Ce qui revient a faire le travail que fait tres bien Debian à ta place, non ? (si l'on omet l'age de certains packets ...)

----------

## nuts

t as foirer ta quote

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *nuts wrote:*   

> t as foirer ta quote

 

Meuh non ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ... Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qui revient a faire le travail que fait tres bien Debian à ta place, non ? (si l'on omet l'age de certains packets ...)

 

pas tout à fait car tu l'as compilé avec les options que tu souhaitais, et cela évite juste que tous tes serveurs passent du temps à compiler la même chose

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Mac Cloud wrote:*   
> 
> Ce qui revient a faire le travail que fait tres bien Debian à ta place, non ? (si l'on omet l'age de certains packets ...) 
> 
> pas tout à fait qar tu l'as compilé avec les options que tu souhaitais, et cela évite juste que tous tes serveurs passent du temps à compiler la même chose

 

Peut être as tu raison ... mais dans mon idée je parlais de plus de 200 serveurs dispatchés un peu partout et uniquement maintenus via le rézo, alors peut-être suis-je un peu frileux mais pour ce genre de chose je fais plus confiance à Debian qu'a moi même ...

----------

## Trevoke

sireyessire : oui en effet, tu peux ajouter -m et -p (c'est des options, ha ha), mais si tu ne veux pas le faire - et bien, tu peux!  :Smile: 

Mac Cloud : c'est bien normal, au debut je me faisais pas confiance pour compiler quelque chose moi-meme.. Mais les docs sur Gentoo expliquent tout tellement bien, y a pas a avoir peur.

----------

## Trevoke

je veux pas trop en rajouter une couche, mais ...

```
emerge superadduser
```

Et qui se plaignait que ca soit pas automatique?

----------

## bosozoku

Bon trevoke, useradd c'est pas spécial gentoo hein ! C'est partout ça lol

Si tu veux utiliser useradd sur mandrake tu as le droit aussi  :Smile: 

Gentoo offre du choix surtout pour l'installation de logiciel.

----------

## Trevoke

bosozoku, tu   :Arrow:  lol

----------

## bosozoku

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> bosozoku, tu   lol

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

PS : on arrete parce que la le beau thread de razer va partir en troll foireux...

Attention, on reste sérieux !   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

Voui. Pour rester sur le sujet, il faut avouer que Debian a un tres gros avantage : c'est hyper-mega-stable (quand tu choisis stable, ca m'etonne pas, les paquets ont 3 ans mais on sait qu'ils marchent)...  :Smile: 

M'enfin si je dois prendre stable j'avoue que je vais prendre un *BSD moi.

----------

## anigel

Hélas je dois apporter un bémol : vieux ne signifie pas stable. Pour vieux signifie surtout... vieux  :Laughing:  ! Et, potentiellement, buggé.

J'en veux pour preuve le paquet cupsys de la debian (l'équivalent de notre cups), qui installe une version antédiluvienne qui provoque énormément de soucis avec samba. Or, pour un serveur samba justement, c'est quand même sympa de pouvoir imprimer avec non ?

Dans ce cas il faut aller chercher le backport de cups, et ainsi casse la belle image "stable" de la debian. Il se trouve que ce fameux backport correspond à... notre version de cups, marquée stable dans portage. Idem pour samba3, il faut passer par un backport, qui se trouve être le même que celui de portage.

Ais-je besoin d'en rajouter ?

----------

## Beber

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pour la comparaison apt - portage, tu es mal placé je pense car tu connais très bien apt (astuces etc...) et découvre portage, tu ne peux pas avoir un jugement neutre et c'est normal.

 

J'ai le meme soucis mais avec emerge.

J'arrive devant apt-get, je veux tout de suite lui placer des options, connaitre les options de compilation de chacun des pacquets, connaitre les tailles, connaitres les dépendances, sous debian, tous est affiché en vrac  :Sad: 

J'aime aussi pouvoir avoir des informations sur chacun des pacquets dépendants du pacquet voulu etc ...

Pas moyen avec apt-get.

Si un pacquet foire, ebuild mauvais ou sources foireuses on peu facilement allé corriger ce qui déconne ou au pire trouver une solution sur bugs.gentoo.org, les mailing-list, irc, les forums, etc ...

Sous debian je pouvais juste faire un apt-get -f <je sais plus quoi> et rester impuissant :s

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Moi perso j'ai jamais aimé debian, comme quoi ce n'est qu'une question de gouts.

 

Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, je n'ai jamais reussi a en faire quelque chose  :Sad: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *razer wrote:*   Chown sous debian accepte une forme "user.group" en argument, chose que je n'ai pas pu faire sous Gentoo sans une combinaison avec chgroup. 
> 
> Marrant ça : j'ai justement reporté un bug à ce sujet récemment. Il se trouve que la Debian, sur ce point, n'est pas en accord avec la norme posix. En effet, le séparateur '.' n'est pas admissible dans ce contexte, sinon, comment changer les droits sur un répertoire utilisateur dont le login comporte un '.' ?
> 
> exemple : on veut créer le home de l'utilisateur jean.dupond (pardon pour lui ) quelque part. on crée le répertoire :
> ...

 

Il existe pour ca les meta-caractères (pas vérifier mais ca doit marché) : 

```
chown jean\.dupont\.jean\.dupont jean.dupont
```

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> sinon je peut dire aussi que windowd xp il boote super vite par rapport à un debian qui doit chargé 50 services et faire un fsck sur 85 partitions.

 

Pourquoi parlé du diable en personne ?

Pourquoi ne pas ignorer ce système d'exploitation tout simplement ? le laisser faire son bout de chemin tout seul dans son coin alors que nous avancons tout aussi vite et d'une manière qui n'est pas vraiment comparable ?

 *alctraz wrote:*   

> le probleme c´est que c´est pas en installant gentoo, et en chipotant qq heure dessus qu´on decouvre l´incroyable potentiel de portage.
> 
> lis un peu la doc, tu veras que emerge a rien a envier a apt-get, bien au contraire

 

je suis tout a fait d'accord

la masse de documentation gentoo est telle que l'on a bon etre quelqu'un de fort en système ou meme en gentoo, que l'on en apprend tout les jours, c'est fainomenale

 *scout wrote:*   

> Je ne souhaite pas rentrer dans un troll, mais je pase pour donner une petite astuce:
> 
> dans /etc/conf.d/rc il y a une variable RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP qui par défaut est à "no", et bien si on la passe à "yes", les services démarrent en parallèle et c'est un peu plus rapide.

 

tres bonne petite astuce ca

et merci pour le lien (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231170) : excellent, je crois que je vais y passé ma nuit  :Very Happy: 

 *nuts wrote:*   

> le seul gros defaut que je connais de portage par rapport a l apt. c est les dependance inverse.

 

Pour ca, www.gentoo-portage.com est très fort, il le gère pas mal du tout

sinon il y a quelques pacquets dans app-portage qui permettent de le faire

mais je crois qu'un vrai système qui marche bien pour les dépendances inverses est en développement

 *anigel wrote:*   

> PS : Tout ça me laisse à penser une chose : nous avons tous fait un gros effort, à un moment ou un autre, pour passer de Windows / MacOS à Linux. Et il est extrêmement bizarre qu'on ait autant de mal à switcher de distrib, non ? Moi y compris, car c'est surtout par manque de temps que j'ai renoncé à corriger le problème sur la debian.

 

Je crois juste que c'est comme les gouts et les couleurs. Avec ce que je n'ose prononcé, on a pas le choix. Le libre par définition offre le choix. Maintenant c'est a chacun de choisir ce qui lui correspond le mieux

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Hélas je dois apporter un bémol : vieux ne signifie pas stable. Pour vieux signifie surtout... vieux  ! Et, potentiellement, buggé.

 

Et puis un problème d'interporalité et surtout de sécurité ... ce qui n'est quand meme pas du tout négligableLast edited by Beber on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:31 pm; edited 7 times in total

----------

## Beber

edit : a supriméLast edited by Beber on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beber

edit : a suprimerLast edited by Beber on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beber

edit : a suprimerLast edited by Beber on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beber

edit : a supprimerLast edited by Beber on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Eh, oh, tu vois le bouton "edit" ?

----------

## Beber

edit : a supprimerLast edited by Beber on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Eh, oh, tu vois le bouton "edit" ?

 

ben quoi, comment tu veux qu'il devienne veteran autrement ?

nan je deconne, faut pas pousser c'est vrai !

----------

## Beber

edit : a supprimerLast edited by Beber on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beber

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Eh, oh, tu vois le bouton "edit" ? 
> 
> ben quoi, comment tu veux qu'il devienne veteran autrement ?
> 
> nan je deconne, faut pas pousser c'est vrai !

 

oué oué, je sais, je remettré tout en un seul quand j'aurais fini

et ca n'est pas du tout une question de rand

désolé, la je blocke tout, mais ca va pas duré  :Wink: 

vous zinquiété po les p'ti gars  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Eh, oh, tu vois le bouton "edit" ? 
> 
> ben quoi, comment tu veux qu'il devienne veteran autrement ?
> 
> nan je deconne, faut pas pousser c'est vrai !

 

non mais c'est beaucoup plus drôle de faire 5 posts.

Bon et je suis pas d'accord pourquoi ignorer l'autre? Windows existe, il est majoritaire, nous avons choisi de vivre sans, d'autres n'ont pas fait ce choix. point barre.

Je vais pas faire l'autiste comme tu le préconises si bien et ne parler qu'avec des gens qui refusent l'idée que Windows existe! Ca me fait bien rire cette attitude de gamin, on se plaint que Microsoft n'est pas tolérant et qu'est ce que tu veux faire la même chose que lui, l'ignorer jusqu'au jour où comme un con tu seras obligé d'admettre son existence?

Bon et par ailleurs je trouve que la conversation s'égare un peu trop en trollerie, si un modérateur passe par là, un petit lock, non?

----------

## Beber

edit : a supprimerLast edited by Beber on Tue Oct 12, 2004 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beber

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Bon et je suis pas d'accord pourquoi ignorer l'autre? Windows existe, il est majoritaire, nous avons choisi de vivre sans, d'autres n'ont pas fait ce choix. point barre.
> 
> Je vais pas faire l'autiste comme tu le préconises si bien et ne parler qu'avec des gens qui refusent l'idée que Windows existe! Ca me fait bien rire cette attitude de gamin, on se plaint que Microsoft n'est pas tolérant et qu'est ce que tu veux faire la même chose que lui, l'ignorer jusqu'au jour où comme un con tu seras obligé d'admettre son existence?
> 
> Bon et par ailleurs je trouve que la conversation s'égare un peu trop en trollerie, si un modérateur passe par là, un petit lock, non?

 

c'est pas du tout ca que je veux dire, je veux pas chier dessus, mais ce que je ne veut pas c'est de la comparaison, les deux n'ont rien a voir. Et puis c'est un forum linux.

M'enfin je doit mal me faire comprendre

----------

## Trevoke

tu te fais pas comprendre du tout parce que tu t'eparpilles mon pote..  :Smile: 

Tu ouvres deux fenetres, tu ecris dans l'une et to parcours le thread avec l'autre.

Windows et Linux sont deux OS, donc il y a des comparaisons qu'on peut faire. Tout simplement, ils ont des utilites differentes.

Si on retournait a Debian vs. Gentoo?

----------

## Beber

bon voila j'ai tout rassemblé en un seul poste, si une bonne ame voudrais bien suprimé mes postes vides  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *Beber wrote:*   

> bon voila j'ai tout rassemblé en un seul poste, si une bonne ame voudrais bien suprimé mes postes vides 

 

Bonjour,

D'une part ce n'est pas possible : on ne peut supprimer que le dernier post. Ensuite, franchement cette série de posts pour ne rien dire je trouve ça très sale.

Et ce n'est certainement pas au modérateur de faire le boulot à ta place, il n'est pas payé pour, et ce n'est pas une Dame pipi non plus, qui nettoie après ton passage.

Merci d'en prendre note pour tes interventions ultérieures.

----------

## Beber

hey faut se calmer !

un forum est fait pour discuter, c'est ce que je fait, apres je ne peux pas suprimer mes posts, je ne vois donc pas comment je vais les supprimer, ca tombe sous le sens ...

----------

## bosozoku

Ce qui tombe sous le sens est que tu pourrais t'excuser pour la bourde que tu as faite au lieu de réagir comme tu le fais...

Généralement quand on fait ça, on écrase et toi tu la ramène !

Enfin bon c'est pas si grave mais j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas très bien compris comment fonctionnait ce forum. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec anigel.

edit : orthographe

----------

## Beber

ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi vous vous énervez,

mais bon j'me la ferme ca vaut mieux

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ce qui tombe sous le sens est que tu pourrais t'excuser pour la bourde que tu as faite au lieu de réagir comme tu le fais...
> 
> 

 

c'est pas mieux comme ça ou tu tiens absolument à la gourde?

----------

## bosozoku

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Ce qui tombe sous le sens est que tu pourrais t'excuser pour la bourde que tu as faite au lieu de réagir comme tu le fais...
> 
>  
> 
> c'est pas mieux comme ça ou tu tiens absolument à la gourde?

 

Non non je tiens absolument à la gourde !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon serieux il nous faut un moderateur pour detruire / splitter tout ce qui est OT ici ... :/

----------

